# Boater rescued after striking I-10 bridge



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*PNJ:*

A boater was stranded in the tower of his sunken vessel for hours overnight after he struck a piling on the Interstate 10 bridge spanning Escambia Bay.

The man was rescued this morning after striking the bridge around 9 p.m. last night. He was severely injured and was flown to Sacred Heart Hospital.

Rescuers worked from Archie Glover Boat Ramp after the boater was spotted Monday morning. Crews from Avalon and Bagdad fire stations as well as the Florida Fish and Wildlife Commission and Coast Guard participated in the rescue.

*WEARTV*

SANTA ROSA COUNTY, Fla. (WEAR) Emergency crews are rescuing a stranded boater after his boat struck the Escambia Bay Bridge.

Santa Rosa County spokesperson Joy Tsubooka tells Channel Three News the boater, who is in his 50s, was spotted Monday morning clinging to a piling on the east bound span of the bridge. 

His boat hit the bridge about 9 p.m. Sunday night and sank. Crews from two area fire departments, along with the Coast Guard and Florida Wildlife Commission are responding to the scene.

The man’s name and condition are not known.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

First part says tower of boat last says it sunk I wonder how big was boat? I wonder if boat would be worth salvaging?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad he was found soon enough. Someone has there stories crossed about whether boat was completely sunk or not. Another good reason to further my argument about having permanently mounted headlights on a boat if your gonna run at night. If you drive down the highway without headlights you'll get a ticket...


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Glad he was found soon enough. Someone has there stories crossed about whether boat was completely sunk or not. Another good reason to further my argument about having permanently mounted headlights on a boat if your gonna run at night. If you drive down the highway without headlights you'll get a ticket...


 
I've tried spotlights......maybe just the wrong kind. Hated them, especially in a fog/mist situation. They actually were worse than nothing (glare?). Maybe fog lights would be best all around? An accurate GPS, and common sense (especially on the throttle) go a long way. Hope he is OK! Speaking of GPS, my first one was a cheapo (no card/chip mapping). One night I was crossing the bay just S of I-10, and a piling marker that was SUPPOSED to be about 50' to starboard zinged by about 4' to my portside! That sure got the adrenaline pumping for a minute. I was GPS shopping the next day.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If it happen outside the shipping channel, boat could have both "sunk" and the tower still be exposed.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's kinda weird, I checked the bridge last night at about 2300 but was on the south west side, looked over the railing and all!!! He was supposedly on the north east side!!! I am glad he was OK when found!!!


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jason said:


> It's kinda weird, I checked the bridge last night at about 2300 but was on the south west side, looked over the railing and all!!! He was supposedly on the north east side!!! I am glad he was OK when found!!!


Amen Brother !

Prayers up for his speedy and full recovery.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

How does somebody run into a bridge? I can understand if the steering goes out while you're passing through but its not like the thing jumps out at you...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

has the make / model of the boat identified?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope he recovers


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Anybody got anymore updates???


----------



## MGK (May 14, 2015)

The boat is a 30ish Albamarle. Don't know the circumstances of the accident, but the captain was/ is in ICU.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

MGK said:


> The boat is a 30ish Albamarle. Don't know the circumstances of the accident, but the captain was/ is in ICU.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Everyone that is rushing to judgement needs to pump the brake. Don't know what happened. Main thing is, from what reports say, the guy is fighting to stay alive. So no need to start quarterbacking from the internet.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I would imagine its the one kept near the mouth on the Pensacola side.


----------



## BamaBoyz (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes it was a 30 albermar. I know him personally. He is also a member of the forum and a member of the PBGFC. He is fighting for his life right now. Very sad on how it happened. Boat is kept in bayou Chico. Please keep him in ur prayers.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Prayers sent! We will find out what happened when he recovers from the accident.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Just learned this is our Buddy, Greg Campbell. He is not doing well right now. 

Prayers for a successful recovery.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers for his loved ones & a speedy recovery for him.


----------



## MGK (May 14, 2015)

Yes, it is Greg, and he's not doing great. He is being flown to another hospital for surgery. He was heading home (Mackey Cove area), not Bayou Chico.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this Greg Campbell who is an engineer and also has/had a limo company?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

joebuck said:


> Is this Greg Campbell who is an engineer and also has/had a limo company?


I do not know what he does, I have been to his home many times in Mackey Cove for one event or another.

He has attended many of our events, like Fishnlane's Gumbo Party and stuff.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, Joe. The same. I met with his mom today. "He's better than yesterday". Lots of healing to follow. She appreciates all the thoughts, prayers and kind words.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Tom and Lane. Greg did some work for me years ago. Hate to hear this. Will definitely be praying for him and his recovery.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

At least he was taken to Sacred Heart and not Baptist...


----------



## Gatorbait222 (Dec 17, 2014)

He was in pretty rough shape when I found him. He had very serious head injuries. I am just thankful the lord put me there at that time because I really had no plans to be around there but something made me travel north where I had been fishing the Garçon Point area that morning. Just thankful something made me travel that way and on top of that spot him where most of the boat was under water. The depth where he sunk was 8.5 ft only the tuna tower was above the water. Wishing the victim a speedy recovery.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Gatorbait222 said:


> He was in pretty rough shape when I found him. He had very serious head injuries. I am just thankful the lord put me there at that time because I really had no plans to be around there but something made me travel north where I had been fishing the Garçon Point area that morning. Just thankful something made me travel that way and on top of that spot him where most of the boat was under water. The depth where he sunk was 8.5 ft only the tuna tower was above the water. Wishing the victim a speedy recovery.


 wow, well done


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

As I was headed back to work this afternoon, I looked out and saw the boat being towed. Prayers for the gentleman as he fights.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope the best for him. What was his PFF name/handle?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

How are they keeping that thing half afloat


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

chad403 said:


> How are they keeping that thing half afloat



Lift bags on the stern


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Gatorbait222 said:


> He was in pretty rough shape when I found him. He had very serious head injuries. I am just thankful the lord put me there at that time because I really had no plans to be around there but something made me travel north where I had been fishing the Garçon Point area that morning. Just thankful something made me travel that way and on top of that spot him where most of the boat was under water. The depth where he sunk was 8.5 ft only the tuna tower was above the water. Wishing the victim a speedy recovery.




Greatest read I have read in a good while. 

Thanks in many ways.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Gatorbait222 sharp eye. You are right the Lord sent you his way.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

daniel9829 said:


> Gatorbait222 sharp eye. You are right the Lord sent you his way.


Agreed!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Gatorbait222 said:


> He was in pretty rough shape when I found him. He had very serious head injuries. I am just thankful the lord put me there at that time because I really had no plans to be around there but something made me travel north where I had been fishing the Garçon Point area that morning. Just thankful something made me travel that way and on top of that spot him where most of the boat was under water. The depth where he sunk was 8.5 ft only the tuna tower was above the water. Wishing the victim a speedy recovery.


Gatorbait222, 

Greg is my friend. THANK YOU for saving him! I've been out fishing with him many times. He flat-out knows how to fish that bluewater, an old pro. Please keep him in your prayers. 

Thanks again ********* for saving my friend. God bless you!


----------



## Gatorbait222 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you and I appreciate the sentiment but I only did what any of you would have done. Very surreal experience.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone know where the boat was towed to?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Gatorbait222 said:


> Thank you and I appreciate the sentiment but I only did what any of you would have done. Very surreal experience.


Did you end up experiencing any tremors in either of your hands or feet from the rush of adrenaline your body released due to the "fight or flight response" our bodies have?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> ....Another good reason to further my argument about having permanently mounted headlights on a boat if your gonna run at night. If you drive down the highway without headlights you'll get a ticket...


From what I've read from others on here, the exact opposite is the case on the water; if you have running lights on continuously while navigating, you risk being ticketed.

I don't remember who it was, but they were informed that spotlights/searchlights are only to be used momentarily. From what I remember about it, one reason was using running lights continuously can blind other boaters, thereby affecting their night vision in the process.

Because I had the same thought process of using running lights years ago before getting more substantial charts for the chartplotter; but ended up removing them due to the lights I used did not have enough of a focused beam, lighting the bow up in the process. This was also the same time I read of the other person being ticketed for their continual use.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have fog lights mounted on the T-top, I use then while coming in the pass in after dark to see the buoys. especially those green cans with nothing more that a strip of reflective tape on them.... I do not run with them on offshore, just in the pass where those small buoys are.... How is this guy doing? I didn't read all the posts...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Starlifter said:


> From what I've read from others on here, the exact opposite is the case on the water; if you have running lights on continuously while navigating, you risk being ticketed.
> 
> I don't remember who it was, but they were informed that spotlights/searchlights are only to be used momentarily. From what I remember about it, one reason was using running lights continuously can blind other boaters, thereby affecting their night vision in the process.
> 
> Because I had the same thought process of using running lights years ago before getting more substantial charts for the chartplotter; but ended up removing them due to the lights I used did not have enough of a focused beam, lighting the bow up in the process. This was also the same time I read of the other person being ticketed for their continual use.



Your right, it is illegal but the benefits far out weigh the risks. A chartplotter will keep you in the channel but is useless for floating debris, broken down boaters and other assorted dangers. We fish almost exclusively at night. You'd be surprised at the amount of boaters running around with no navigation lights displayed. I seen one last night, and usually do at least 1 out if 3 trips. I have a liability to protect my clients to the best of my ability. When I see another boat approaching I generally turn my head lights off so they can clearly see my red/green to tell my direction of travel. Once the pass has been made they immediately come back on.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> A chartplotter will keep you in the channel but is useless for floating debris, broken down boaters and other assorted dangers. We fish almost exclusively at night. You'd be surprised at the amount of boaters running around with no navigation lights displayed.


I completely agree that you won't be able to locate flotsam, buoys separated from their moorings, or wreckless boaters using a chartplotter. Due to these reasons, I've had my sights on a radar unit.

A guy that use to be one of the managers for the Destin West Marine told me of a rather interesting story. They were fishing the oil rigs off of Louisiana when they came across a cargo container sticking roughly 6 inches above the surface of the water. He said one of the people asked him, probably already knowing the answer, what would have happened if they were to have come across it at night? He also told me about the various tree logs that end up in the GoM via the Mississippi River.

He told me these stories when I had a conversation with him about radar units 5-6 years ago; how radar has a hard time picking up their reflectivity due to barely sticking out the water. I'm guessing radar technology must have advanced some since then, because I was looking at the Lowrance Radar's; and listed being able to pickup objects near the waterline. As to the exact amount of object needing to be above the waterline, I would have to recheck.

Lastly, I understand what you mean about Florida's gross negligence laws for operator's of boats.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Starlifter said:


> I don't remember who it was, but they were informed that spotlights/searchlights are only to be used momentarily.


Not for the push boats on the ICW.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Back to the injured boater, any word on how the fellow is getting along?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> Back to the injured boater, any word on how the fellow is getting along?


Yes, didn't mean to derail. Does anyone have any updates???


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Was there a FWC report on this? Just curious how somebody can run into a bridge as big as it is???


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

He may have had a medical issue before the collision occurred. I read the fwc report the other day on north esc.com and it really did not say anymore than here. We may never know what happened. I hope the guy pulls through and is able to get back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone have an update on how Greg is doing?


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

I hope he has a full recovery.
I have experienced boat driving at night, and a 10 mile drive in fog visibilty less than 100 feet, I would rather fly through another hurricane or thunderstorm.
Please be careful out there folks.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

joebuck said:


> Does anyone have an update on how Greg is doing?


Last week I spoke to one of my buddies, who told me he is doing great. Not fully recovered yet, but better than what was expected.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Tom, that is great news!


----------

